# I'm so excited, first large wholesale order!!!!



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

I am so excited, I've been trying to move more towards making transfers wholesale vs. making and selling t-shirts retail. I have one customer that's been buying a few designs from me 48 transfers/design at a time here and there (which is awesome). But today she called me wanting 300 transfers....YEAH!!!! 

I know I sound like a dork, but I'm so excited about it!!!!

Hope everyone has a safe and blessed Easter weekend!!!


----------



## floridabruce (Nov 14, 2010)

That is exciting!


----------



## JellyW (Apr 20, 2011)

hehe , congratulations Diana. when you said transfer, is it hotfix rhinestone transfer?

Jelly


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

JellyW said:


> hehe , congratulations Diana. when you said transfer, is it hotfix rhinestone transfer?
> 
> Jelly


Yep, hotfix rhinestone transfers. I bought the 1v-2p cams machine last September so I've been trying to take my business to the wholesale side.


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

Congratulations Diana! That is exciting news!


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Great News!!!

Brian : )


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

Everyone loves large order. Diana you did a good job. Congratulation!


----------



## nappen (Dec 12, 2010)

congrats, my daughter would love a 300 shirt order...keep on going and they are sure to get bigger.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind words. It's funny how when you first start off, you never dream things like this will happen for you.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

That must be a heck of a feeling. Congrats to you.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Congratulations Diana.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

What a great order! Congrats!


----------



## Heavenwbc (Apr 19, 2011)

diana13t said:


> I am so excited, I've been trying to move more towards making transfers wholesale vs. making and selling t-shirts retail. I have one customer that's been buying a few designs from me 48 transfers/design at a time here and there (which is awesome). But today she called me wanting 300 transfers....YEAH!!!!
> 
> I know I sound like a dork, but I'm so excited about it!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a safe and blessed Easter weekend!!!


 
WOW! thats a REALLY big deal! Congrats! Happy Easter!


----------



## lindaschallenge (Aug 6, 2008)

Sounds like you have a good reason to be excited. Good for you!!!!!! Very good start for you, gives you that much more encouragement.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Thats so awesome!Congrats!May many more come your way.Happy easter!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Congratulations, you have a lot to be excited about. Glad it is going well for you.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Woot!!! Super exciting, Diana!!!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

ok so post throught this big order ....this is a great thread.I cant wait to hear your experiences.make sure to get some picts too!Eric


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Congrats Diana!!!! I prefer the bigger transfer only orders so I don't have to press all those shirts.

Now even though you will be working hard, don't forget to get your favorite drink (a mocha frappe for me), and take a moment to sit and watch that cams crank out your big payday

Enjoy


----------



## WorthDesigns (Mar 16, 2011)

WELL DONE! Sounds exciting! Hope it all go's well for you....


----------



## leakylen (Oct 6, 2010)

WTG Diana.. just like fishing, it seems like forever to catch the first one.


----------



## KK1924 (Dec 9, 2010)

Congratulations Diana!!


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Well I got 1/2 of them done and delivered last Saturday before Easter, but now I'm waiting on a bag of rhinestones to come in tomorrow. I was running low on clear ss10 stones before I got this big order and had purchased some more for stock, but they are on back order until this coming Friday, so I had to order from another supplier...the sad thing is they were 1-1/2 times more expensive than my normal supplier so I'll just have to eat the difference 

Thanks for all the contrats and well wishes!!! Now if I could only get my darn website completed, lol!!!


----------



## WorthDesigns (Mar 16, 2011)

Getting your website complete is a nightmare, its never ending!!! you always find something to update.

A few days after you making this post i infact got my first wholesale order of 150 8 inch by 5 inch transfers, All as gone well upto now, with it been a custom order we had to spend quite some hours designing, but were now in the process of making and despatching.

may i ask what designs you created within your order?


----------



## John Wilson (Jul 28, 2007)

WorthDesigns said:


> Getting your website complete is a nightmare, its never ending!!! you always find something to update.
> 
> A few days after you making this post i infact got my first wholesale order of 150 8 inch by 5 inch transfers, All as gone well upto now, with it been a custom order we had to spend quite some hours designing, but were now in the process of making and despatching.
> 
> may i ask what designs you created within your order?


Do you have a cams machine or do it with vinyl cutter?


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Awesome job! Those big orders make all the hard work worth it don't they! Keep it up and make them happy! They will be back for 500 next time.


----------



## melking78 (May 2, 2011)

Awesome.
Good for you!


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Well I delivered the rest of the transfers last Thursday. It felt so good to get that off my plate....and deposit the checks...lol 

WorthDesigns - I've attached most of the designs she purchased. 60 Mommy's Sippy Cup (margarita glass), 60 - Mommy's Sippy Cup (wine glass), 60 Grandma's Sippy Cup (margarita glass), 60 - Grandma's sippy Cup (wine glass), 60 - At my age I need glasses (the Mommy's Sippy Cups are the same as the Grandma's I just don't have pics saved). Then she needed 1" stars: 100 Siam, 100 Sapphire, 50 Crystal. She just called me today and needed more of the 1" stars: 100 Siam, 100 Sapphire, 200 Crystal. She is adding the stars to a flag design she already has.

Thanks for celebrating with me. Best of luck to all of you as well.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

John Wilson said:


> Do you have a cams machine or do it with vinyl cutter?


I have the small cams machine (1v-p2)


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

"A few days after you making this post i infact got my first wholesale order of 150 8 inch by 5 inch transfers, All as gone well upto now, with it been a custom order we had to spend quite some hours designing, but were now in the process of making and despatching.

may i ask what designs you created within your order?

[/quote]"


That's Awesome WorthDesigns!!!! Way to go....doesn't it feel sooooo good


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

And off she goes! LOL...so happy for you!keep on chuggin!EricThanks for the picts they came out great!


----------



## fishface (Feb 3, 2008)

Congratulations. It always feels great to have orders of that size of your stuff!


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Congrats all!! Diana, I really like the I need glasses design!!


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

diana13t said:


> Well I delivered the rest of the transfers last Thursday. It felt so good to get that off my plate....and deposit the checks...lol
> 
> WorthDesigns - I've attached most of the designs she purchased. 60 Mommy's Sippy Cup (margarita glass), 60 - Mommy's Sippy Cup (wine glass), 60 Grandma's Sippy Cup (margarita glass), 60 - Grandma's sippy Cup (wine glass), 60 - At my age I need glasses (the Mommy's Sippy Cups are the same as the Grandma's I just don't have pics saved). Then she needed 1" stars: 100 Siam, 100 Sapphire, 50 Crystal. She just called me today and needed more of the 1" stars: 100 Siam, 100 Sapphire, 200 Crystal. She is adding the stars to a flag design she already has.
> 
> Thanks for celebrating with me. Best of luck to all of you as well.



Good Stuff!

Brian : )


----------

